# Heartbleed patching



## fernandel (May 10, 2014)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/01/freebsd_next_to_leak_credentials/

Does the problem still exist, please?


----------



## fonz (May 10, 2014)

fernandel said:
			
		

> Does the problem still exist, please?


SA


----------

